# Wireless Pillow Speakers: Bring Your Home Theater To Bed With You



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Most people who are passionate about the home theater experience pour money into the home theater in their living rooms, while the entertainment systems in the other rooms suffer.

A lot of those people may have a great TV in the bedroom as well but consider it second rate because it doesn't have a good enough sound system to back it up. Well, there may now be a solution for that. Well, sort of. It might not compare to the living room setup but it may improve upon the sound humming from the tinny TV speakers. SoftSound has introduced the pillow speaker, meant to bring great sound to the bedroom TV. But does it?








*A Quick Look At The Pillow's Features*

The SoftSound pillow speaker system has a set of wireless stereo speakers built into a BioSense memory foam core. Apparently they are so well encased that it is near impossible to feel them while resting your head on the pillow. The cover is "better than down," is hypoallergenic, and can be removed for easy washing.

So as not to alienate most televisions, the speakers aren't connected wirelessly by Bluetooth, but by an RF transmitter. The wireless audio feed has a range of up to 30 feet, and is sent by the TV-top transmitter that connects to the back of the TV set.

The speakers require 4 AA batteries that will last up to 8 hours. Batteries not included.

The soft pillow also has a soft remote (attached to the pillow) so it is not uncomfortable if accidentally rolled on. It has a built in sleep timer (with 30, 60, 90, and 180 minute settings) just in case you fall asleep while watching your late night TV (or listening to tunes).

Besides the TV, the RF transmitter can also connect to a stereo system, smartphone, or other music player.

It retails for $129.99 and is available for purchase on Amazon. It is labelled as a "personal care" product, so in non-refundable.

From the comments in the source article it seems some people aren't to keen on the idea, myself included. One comment is related to what was my immediate reaction when first reading the title. The sarcastic comment reads: "YesYes... Please ... I need to be exposed to magnets on my head for at least 8 hours a night."

One commenter on the Brookstone site indicates that the sound quality from the speakers is very poor and that there is a distinct hum. However, they feel the pillow itself is comfortable and a quality product. Another commenter on the same page enjoys the sound quality and finds it does not disturb their partner when in use.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While it is innovative, I don't think it is a good idea. Also, if you are watching late night tv show/movies in bed, it maybe better to have a wireless headset instead so not to disturb others. 

Since it is non refundable/non returnable, that would be difficult for someone who bought it and hated it, they are then stuck with this unit.


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

I think this is a really dumb idea. You know the sound is going to be terrible and I would question the durability. I much prefer at least a decent stereo in the bedroom.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't imaging having a speaker next to my ear with tinnitus.


----------

